# No report this week



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Sorry for the lack of a report this was a crazy week for me and just couldn't get out so I'll have to make up for it this week, hopefully with good reports.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

That's OK... Hell, I've been fishing every other weekend because of my damn knee (saving it for a party boat trip Friday, Oct 31st!)

Just had the time to download those tog video clips you forwarded. It was great to see our "above water" theories put to the test by underwater cameras. Great footage of the effectiveness of the simple tog rig, a tog being "scared" by a moving sinker (wasn't painted black, though), and tog plowing into rock crevices after being hooked. Lucky for those fishermen that they were fishing from a boat, and could winch the tog straight up when it was worked free. Its a lot tougher for us jetty jockies who have to pull them across what seems like miles of rocks to land them.

Thanks for finding the site....


----------

